# Twin Creek Info



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi! 

I plan to backpack the twin valley backpack trail in a couple weeks and was curious if its worth bringing a rod to fish this creek. I plan to do the north loop so was thinking of targeting below Germantown dam and possibly wading. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

good smallmouth fishing. no monsters but good numbers. Hopefully the rain will be done and it will be down by then. Because it is way up right now. I have never fished it this late in the year though so good luck.


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

If you go onto Morningstar Rd you will see a horse trail parking lot.

Follow the trail back to the creek and follow it (north, I believe) toward Germantown

You can walk the bank or creek when at normal levels all the way to and past the bridge that is at Chamberlain Rd

There are some deep pockets that hold some good sized smallies

I live in Carlisle and go fishing Twin Creek all the time

If you want to go some time look me up as I love to go fishing Twin Creek

Also if you are heading to the river you can get some nice crawdads when its warm. That is if you live bait fish


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

check your pm's


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Twin is a good healthy creek to fish. I have never fished there this late in the year, but there is plenty of fish. No great size, but a nice smallie can get hooked on from time to time. I love wading that creek


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

is twin creek canoeable?

ever catch any saugeye?

Can you float alot of it is what im asking?


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

When is some of the best fishing 
Also what is the cover like 
How many miles of wading can be done with out having to move to another spot
What is the average depth
Any help is much appreciated trying to plan late spring trip 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have kayaked it but it needs to be up a little to do it. And there is still a lot of dragging. It isnt a horrible trip in a kayak but it is better to wade. You can wade the entire creek.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

never have caught any saugeye out of twin creek but have caught many smallies and some nice channels its a nice creek to fish in my opinion and at times it can get low where it would make it a pain in the butt to canoe or kayak in


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Great Creek to Wade and fish. Check water flow rate at USGS Real Time Water Data:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03272000

When water flow is around 100 cfs, creek is easy to take a float on. Can easily float Germantown Dam down to GMR. Above Germantown Dam is mostly private property (I have not been on that part yet, due to I have not found a land owner that willgrant me access to the creek). Any time water flow is above 200 cfs, you will have trouble wading or fishing most of it (the creek becomes a rough river to float on too at the high/fast water). below 50 cfs, fish will only be in holes which can be a hike between the holes. 

Lots of Smallies, Rock Bass, Catfish, and Chubs. Never heard of or saw any saugeye. No lakes that stock saugeye on any part of Twin Creeks watershed. Thus No saugeye.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for that site very helpful. what kinda depths am I looking at 
I love to throw shallow cranks for smallies also but want to limit the arsenal to a few baits.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Forget the cranks and take tubes.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah was going to but really love the crank bite also I tie my own hair jigs and they work great on smallies on my local reservoir want to try them there 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

There's no fish in Twin Creek. Don't waste your time.... LOL


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Ur wanna those guys that gives other people from Ohio bad names why not just be helpful or don't comment at all I fish all the time down south and the locals are so helpful but they have nothing good to say about Ohio people cause they act like u all I wanted was some water info like depth and access spots not what they bite on I will figure that out on my own but I have a two and half hour drive and just want to limit what I bring 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Live in Carlisle when I was young. My brother and I fished Twin at least three times a week...I miss that little stream!!!

I've fished about every foot of that stream...that's how I learned about Ohios river trespassing laws 

Favorite spots were ABOVE the Germantown Dam. Mostly used craw pattern hard baits until I learned to fly cast. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

What do u mean by the trespassing laws


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

poloaman said:


> What do u mean by the trespassing laws
> 
> 
> Polo
> Outdoor Hub mobile


The River Bed is owned by the land owner. if you step foot on private property, even in a the middle of a river, you can be charged with trespassing. 

If you are on a canoe or kayak, you may float through the same area and not be trespassing. 

Above Germantown Dam, Twin Creek is considered a non navigable water way. One must have permission from the land owner to access the creek and fish most of it. 
Below Germantown Dam, Twin Creek is a navigable water way. One can float and fish the entire way down to the GMR. If you set even 1 foot on the river bottom to get through a shallow area, you can be charge with trespassing. There are a couple of land owners below Germantown Dam that WILL prosecute anyone who is wading!!! (Gravel Pit Company near Germantown is one that will get you).


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

So I can't wade below the dam at all what a crock of crap that's what's wrong with are world today they think they own what god has supplied 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

poloaman said:


> So I can't wade below the dam at all what a crock of crap that's what's wrong with are world today they think they own what god has supplied
> 
> 
> Polo
> Outdoor Hub mobile


No you can wade below the dam in Germantown Metro Park, the park on the southwest side of Germantown, and Twin Creek Metro Park. Those areas are all public areas open to wading throughout the creek. 

Be Very Careful if you try to wade to the Southeast of Germantown, North of Twin Creek Metro Park, and South of the Franklin Trenton Rd. A Gravel Pit company owns that land and will prosecute if found on there land.


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Love Twin Creek. I lived in Carlisle for 20 years and fished there every year quite a bit. I have noticed the smallmouth bite will vary from year to year. Caught the biggest smallmouth of my life 2 summers ago on a trip from "the wall" (those of you who know twin know where that is) down to the trestle near Martz Paulin Rd. Always a lot of rock bass, but last summer I caught my first crappie there as well on a wee craw. As far as bait goes, I am a leech guy all the way. But that was before I took everyone's advice on here and went with wee craws. Love those. I also waded from the bridge on Trenton-Franklin down to the mouth of the GMR for the first time. Super deep holes of water and snagged a nice smallie on a wee craw. Didn't know that gravel company would be like that, but no one noticed me. I am going to chance it again next spring. Thanks for the info.


----------

